

App is Crap (why Apple is bad for your health) - bensummers
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/02/17/app-is-crap-why-apple-is-bad-for-your-health/

======
Avenger42
Also posted here:

<http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=1133939>

~~~
bensummers
It's that utm_* tracking garbage again, messing up the dup filter.

